# Question Px4 9mm



## HandgunsAreGreat (Nov 26, 2013)

Good Evening Everyone: I have a Px4 9mm Full Size & just ordered the Px4 9mm Compact. Shot 1600 rounds through the Full Size withhout any malfunctions. The pistol is great. Question: Will the Galco Miami Classic or Miami Classic II should holster work with the FS or C models? The Px4 does not come up for Shoulder Holster but a similarly sized pistol the HK P30 does come up on their website as working the this should holster. Thanks. 
__________________


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Without actually trying the gun in that holster - it is hard to tell. Hopefully someone will have both guns and may know...


----------

